# python-2.7.5_2 upgrade failed



## freethread (Aug 18, 2013)

This morning I upgraded lang/python27 on two machines, the result is that there is no executable (python) in /usr/local/bin. There were two out-of-date ports, I upgraded them with the command `# portmaster -a`.

Anyone got that result? (Or I forget something?)


----------



## freethread (Aug 18, 2013)

My bad, the script I wrote to parse /usr/ports/UPDATING doesn't work. It's all in that file.

*FYI*: Running the command pkg_updating doesn't show this python upgrading info.

```
20130817:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/python*
  AUTHOR: mva@FreeBSD.org

  The lang/python* ports do not install links to 2to3, idle, pydoc, python
  and other binaries anymore. Those were moved into the lang/python2 and
  lang/python3 ports respectively. This change brings us closer to the goal
  of making Python ports usable with different Python versions at the same
  time.

  If you have lang/python2* or lang/python3* installed, please also install
  the associated lang/python2 or lang/python3 port.

  1. update lang/python2* and/or lang/python3*
  2. install lang/python2 and/or lang/python3
  3. reinstall lang/python (if installed)
```


----------

